# Map of TUGgers Worldwide



## Makai Guy (Nov 18, 2005)

I've just created a map at www.frappr.com/tuggersworldwide .

Enter your location there to show where we have TUGgers located around the world (registration/subscription not required, but if you want to fine tune the placement of your marker, be notified of new subscriptions, or later edit your entry you'll have to subscribe there).

[Edit:] Now that there are well over 100 entries on the map, note that the default map when you first access the site will only show the first 100 entries.  To see them all, you must zoom into a "closer" view.


----------



## JoAnn (Nov 18, 2005)

How neat.  Thanks for doing this, Doug.


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 18, 2005)

.  Thanks, Doug.


----------



## TomL (Nov 18, 2005)

WooHoo, first one in Oregon! 
TomL


----------



## BevL (Nov 18, 2005)

From what I can see, I'm the first Canadian - kind of cool.

Bev


----------



## Keitht (Nov 19, 2005)

When I click on 'Not in the US' I get the error message 'Javascript: void0).  This happens using IE and Firefox.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 19, 2005)

Keitht said:
			
		

> When I click on 'Not in the US' I get the error message 'Javascript: void0).  This happens using IE and Firefox.



Yeah, doing the same for me, too.  Must be something that just cropped up, since we did get two entries from Canada yesterday.

Can't even find a link to lodge a query with the system.  Grr...

[Okay, found the link and have fired off a query.  We HAVE had 3 non-US successful entries at this point: 2 Canada and 1 UK]


----------



## bigfrank (Nov 19, 2005)

Nice idea, I added a picture of myself and my wife in.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 19, 2005)

That's cool


----------



## 3kids4me (Nov 19, 2005)

How does one actually register as opposed to just placing oneself on the map?

Thanks,

Sharon


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 19, 2005)

3kids4me said:
			
		

> How does one actually register as opposed to just placing oneself on the map?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sharon



I guess the proper term is "subscribe" rather than "register".  I'll go back and edit the first post.


----------



## Keitht (Nov 20, 2005)

It's working again.  Just added myself.  3 Brits on there now.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 20, 2005)

Keitht said:
			
		

> It's working again.  Just added myself.  3 Brits on there now.



Glad to hear it.  Never did get any sort of response from them.


----------



## abbekit (Nov 20, 2005)

*Two of us in Texas now*

Now the north Texas/Dallas metroplex area is represented!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 20, 2005)

I can't see the map, but I am enjoying seeing everyone's picture!  Nice to put a face(s) with a screen name!


----------



## teachingmyown (Nov 21, 2005)

*How safe is this?*

Ok, not be be a wet blanket or anything, but I got to playing with the map and apparently it will zoom down to the exact house you live in if you give it specific enough information.  It appears to me the default is to pinpoint a house in the vicinity of the zip code's post office, but even that seems way to "close to home" to me.   Especially with the detailed maps that are available.

I don't want to seem paranoid, but I also want to be smart.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 21, 2005)

Its a Google Map. If you feed it an exact address it will go to your house, if it knows your street. But with this we are only sharing zip codes, so it would be unlikely that it would get that close. In some cases, with a zip code and a full name, yes, you could find the person's location, *if* they were listed in their local phone book and included their street address. I'm listed, but not my street address.

A little paranoia is a fine thing; but in this case I don't think its warranted.

[edited to add:] I just looked at the map, and I'm in the edge of Seven Hills, near a golf course according to it.  The other person listed for Henderson, NV appears to live in the Anthem Village Shopping Center 

Fern


----------



## Keitht (Nov 21, 2005)

*Posting pictures*

Can I suggest that people size their pictures down to about 800 x 600 pixels and a file size of about 200k.  I have broadband and some of the pics still download in chunks.
Most photo editing packages will have options to resize and / or save for Web.


----------



## Keitht (Nov 21, 2005)

teachingmyown said:
			
		

> Ok, not be be a wet blanket or anything, but I got to playing with the map and apparently it will zoom down to the exact house you live in if you give it specific enough information.  It appears to me the default is to pinpoint a house in the vicinity of the zip code's post office, but even that seems way to "close to home" to me.   Especially with the detailed maps that are available.
> 
> I don't want to seem paranoid, but I also want to be smart.  What do you guys think?



I certainly don't think you are being a wet blanket.  You raise a valid point.  I don't know if it's possible to edit your details after they have been entered, but if you you could alway change the zip code to a different on in your city.
I also don't know how accurate the pin is for places in the USA but having checked the pin for my entry it shows a location a couple of miles away.  UK postcodes only cover a couple of dozen addresses so I'm assuming it has only used the first half of it.


----------



## teachingmyown (Nov 21, 2005)

Fern Modena said:
			
		

> [edited to add:] I just looked at the map, and I'm in the edge of Seven Hills, near a golf course according to it.  The other person listed for Henderson, NV appears to live in the Anthem Village Shopping Center
> 
> Fern





Great idea!!  My marker now indicates I "live" in a nearby shopping mall...that's pretty appropriate.


----------



## abbekit (Nov 21, 2005)

*Come on by*

If anyone has used the map and tracked me down please stop in for a glass of wine sometime!


----------



## grest (Nov 21, 2005)

Wonderful!
Connie


----------



## RonaldCol (Nov 24, 2005)

teachingmyown said:
			
		

> Ok, not be be a wet blanket or anything, but I got to playing with the map and apparently it will zoom down to the exact house you live in if you give it specific enough information.  It appears to me the default is to pinpoint a house in the vicinity of the zip code's post office, but even that seems way to "close to home" to me.   Especially with the detailed maps that are available.
> 
> I don't want to seem paranoid, but I also want to be smart.  What do you guys think?



I'm going to have to agree with you on this. I have somewhat of a public profile since my books are published and are in most major city libraries. (I am not using my real name on TUG to hide my ID further.) We have unlisted phone numbers for our home and a published office mailing address. One evening about two years ago a total stranger who read a few of my books called me at my home while we were having dinner. It literally scared the daylights out of my wife and me since we try to really keep our personal lives to ourselves. This reader managed to use the internet and trace our home phone and our home address. I have a few hundred thousand copies of my books out there and lord knows if a few of my phrases gets one or two of these readers upset and they want to get me to do whatever harm they can. Anonymity, you can't get enough of it.


----------



## TheUnitrep (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks for posting this link!!

I just shared our family picture taken aboard the Sugar Cane Train this past summer!!

Jerry


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 25, 2005)

If you only identify your location by your zip code when entering the data point, all it will do is place a pointer in the center of your zip code.  If you don't give it your real name as a label, there's not much anybody can do to trace you.


----------



## haycat (Nov 26, 2005)

Just added Maryland.

Not to show my ignorance, but how do I see the map?


----------



## barndweller (Nov 27, 2005)

*What a cool map!*

As if I don't spent enough time playing on the 'puter, now I'm looking up all the timeshare locations that I'm curious about. My list of future destinations has just septupled.  
Julie out in the boondocks of California


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 27, 2005)

haycat said:
			
		

> Just added Maryland.
> 
> Not to show my ignorance, but how do I see the map?



Umm... go to the website. (??)

There are controls in the upper left part of the map.   Use the vertical slidebar to zoom into the map, clear down to the individual street level if you wish.  Use the arrow buttons above that to move N, S, E, or W, or just doubleclick somewhere on the map to recenter it.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 28, 2005)

Now that there are well over 100 entries on the map, note that the default map when you first access the site will only show the first 100 entries.  To see them all, you must zoom into a "closer" view.  (Comment also added to the first post).


----------



## Abaco-Bob (Dec 23, 2005)

I believe I am the first one to register in Asia.  I am currently living in Chiang Mai, Thailand.  Been time sharing since 1986 and love it. First one was Abaco-Towns-by-the-Sea (now Regattas).  Hence my name.


----------



## Azjim66 (Mar 11, 2006)

I tried to add us and it said "invalid zip code"     neat idea though!!


----------



## Breezyone (Mar 14, 2006)

*Really great to see where every one is from*

I too am from Prince Edward Island, Canada
No timeshares here except in Newfoundland from what I can see, but our tourist season is very short so it wouldn't be feasible. I own a cottage that I rent out in the summer but it isn't very feasible or profittable but we love it there by the beach.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 28, 2006)

When I clicked on the original link today, I got "RCHotties."      Don't think  that's us....


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Mar 28, 2006)

*I'm a little late....*

Can't believe I am the first from Hawaii to register......I've been meaning to do this for a while!


----------



## susieq (May 24, 2006)

*Good Job !!*

This is such an interesting site!!    Thanks Doug!!   Lovin' it & dreamin' 'bout new places ....... :whoopie:


----------



## homer timpson (Aug 9, 2006)

Scotland is on the map  

Houston, Renfrewshire - not Texas  

Homer


----------



## JanB (Aug 30, 2006)

Ok, Where do I find the map?  Once I get there, I'm sure I can figure out how to use it.

Ooops.  Nevermind.  I just found the first entry on this topic.  Serves me right for beginning at the end


----------



## Tom M (Dec 27, 2006)

I must be doing something wrong.  I can't see anything except a blank screen and a notice that says "Join" which doesn't do anything when I click it.


----------



## The Conch Man (Dec 28, 2006)

Tom ~~

Try this URL:

http://www.frappr.com/tuggersworldwide


----------



## misternick (Dec 28, 2006)

*Atlanta is on the Map*

Anyone else from the Atlanta area?


----------



## Tom M (Dec 29, 2006)

The Conch Man said:


> Tom ~~
> 
> Try this URL:
> 
> http://www.frappr.com/tuggersworldwide



Nope.  Alll I see is a box with a "Join" button in the box. if I hit "join" it doesn't go anywhere.


----------



## The Conch Man (Dec 29, 2006)

Are ya usin Firefox or IE? ~~ Usually there is no difference ~~ Unless you are usin Firefox version 2.0 or IE 7 ~~ Not sure what your problem is ~~ I use both as stated but you should be able to get in on either one of them ~~ I have more ifin ya can't get into the ones I've metion ~~ Try this Website:


http://www.frappr.com/timeshareforums

Ifin you can get into this website which is Timeshare Forums Then I'm not sure what the problem is ~~ Good luck ~~


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Nope ..tried it with Netscape and with IE....no go either way..

Sigh


----------



## budgetbob (Sep 1, 2007)

No promlem here getting on the site and posting my pin on the map. Not many members in TX yet.


----------



## Mimi (Sep 20, 2007)

We're on the map in N.J.


----------



## silvib (Nov 12, 2007)

When I click on the link I get "This page cannot be displayed".  Is it still working?:


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 13, 2007)

silvib said:


> When I click on the link I get "This page cannot be displayed".  Is it still working?:


Just tried it and it worked.  The server seems to be extremely slow right now, though, so it may just be timing out on you.


----------



## silvib (Nov 14, 2007)

Is this the link? http://www.frappr.com/tuggersworldwide as I still can't get though ..


----------



## naudette (Dec 11, 2007)

Great idea.  I was able to post a pin and upload a photo.  However, the map is not working...image not available is what shows in place of the map.  The pins are there.

NWhite


----------



## Dave M (Dec 11, 2007)

It's a Doug issue. He'll check in on this.

I get the same thing. The map shows up initially for about one second, then disappears and is replaced with "Image Unavailable". Wasn't previously a problem for me.


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 11, 2007)

njwhite said:


> Great idea.  I was able to post a pin and upload a photo.  However, the map is not working...image not available is what shows in place of the map.  The pins are there.
> 
> NWhite



Same thing for me.  Have reported it to Frappr.

But the server seems to be painfully s-l-o-w...


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 12, 2007)

Makai Guy said:


> Same thing for me.  Have reported it to Frappr.
> 
> But the server seems to be painfully s-l-o-w...



Response from the Frappr folks:





> There have been big changes at Frappr. We've moved all servers, joined the Platial family and are upgrading our systems. As we improve the servers, some images are unavailable temporarily. The problem should be fixed soon.



Still not working as of this posting.


----------



## The Conch Man (Dec 12, 2007)

Its working for me, I see everything except the map/states. I knew they were doing something as all the members who have signed-up are pictured with there comments, which wasn't there before. It keeps going from one member to another in all the states but I can't see the states yet only the pins. Looks like a good change.


----------



## Dave M (Dec 12, 2007)

The Conch Man said:


> ...I see everything except the map/states.


That's the problem that they are trying to resolve.


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 20, 2007)

Seems to be working again.

http://www.frappr.com/tuggersworldwide


----------



## The Conch Man (Dec 20, 2007)

Yup ~~        :whoopie:


----------



## naudette (Dec 27, 2007)

*map of TUGgers...*

The website is working great now.  Thanks!


----------



## NYBrit (Jan 8, 2008)

I just added ourselves!


----------



## Aussiedog (Jan 8, 2008)

*Worked for me!*

great fun!

Ann


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Frappr Map for Timeshare properties?*

Is there a map like this that shows all the timeshare resorts?


----------



## Phill12 (Apr 10, 2008)

Wish I could blame the site but it was all me!

 I spent two days trying to sign on and enter picture. Finally had to wait for my daughter to down load a vacation picture to try add on here and that took another day.

 After all that its seems small compared to all the other photo's but I'm not fooling with it. hysterical: 


 PHIL


----------



## bonniedwan (Apr 24, 2008)

Neat idea....just added us!

Thank you,  
Bonnie Johnston


----------



## DerekS (Sep 18, 2008)

Fletcher921 said:


> Is there a map like this that shows all the timeshare resorts?


The RCI resort directory at RCI.COM does have a map which is available publically, not just to RCI Members, but IMHO it is not nearly as user-friendly as Frappr.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 14, 2010)

As was brought to my attention by a user, the TUG map at frappr seems to be no more.  In fact www.frappr.com itself seems to be no more.

This thread is officially un-stickied.


----------

